
Show HN: Advanced Swift - chriseidhof
https://www.objc.io/books/advanced-swift/
======
terhechte
I've read the book (the pre-release and the final release) and it is currently
the best Swift book I've read. For a book author, it is probably always
difficult to decide which topics to include and which to leave out, and then
how much time to spend on a given topic. Advanced Swift does really well here.
They explain some of the most-used concepts in Swift in a _very_ detailed way
(like Collections, Optionals, Protocols, or Value Types) but also include a
couple of advanced topics which you might run into less often, but which are
usually complicated and error prone to get right (like using C libraries or
String internals). Highly recommended, great book.

~~~
chriseidhof
Thanks a lot!

------
dan1234
In the UK, at least, it's cheaper the buy the paperback book (£27.32) than the
digital edition ($46.80; ~£32.50).

Presumably this is because VAT is charged on ebooks but not on physical books.

~~~
chriseidhof
Interesting. Amazon is a bit unpredictable with pricing. The advantage of the
digital edition is that you will get updates whenever we change something.
We've done that for the past 1.5 years with the Functional Swift book =).

~~~
dan1234
That is quite an advantage, especially given how quickly Swift is being
developed!

------
chriseidhof
Hey HN!

We just finished our book on Advanced Swift, and I think you folks are the
perfect crowd. There's also an online preview =). Let me know if you have any
questions!

~~~
santaclaus
What sets this book apart from Apple's "The Swift Programming Language"?

~~~
jaegerpicker
This book goes WAY deeper into the patterns and corner cases of the current
language implementations. Like the title says Advanced Swift, ie the book you
should read after reading the book from Apple. It does a fantastic job of
explaining not only how you might use the features in swift but the effects
and patterns features might cause you to use. I say patterns but it's not a
design pattern type of book but a advanced language type of book.

------
epaga
I'd highly recommend getting the bundle with Core Data - I read Core Data a
month ago, and it was, without exaggeration, the most practically helpful
programming book I have ever read. The sample project and explanations are
saving me days if not weeks of learning things "the hard way". Huge props to
the authors.

~~~
floriankugler
Thanks for the kind words – glad it was helpful to you!

------
coupdejarnac
Just in time for Swift 2.2. Will much material need to change to be 2.2
compliant?

~~~
chriseidhof
It's all updated for 2.2!

------
morbidhawk
This looks great, I'm definitely buying this book. Does anyone have a good
book recommendation focused on advanced iOS user interface development?

I'm starting to do programmatic layouts in code for my side projects and I
think there are huge advantages to building user interfaces in code, but
everyone seems to just do storyboards. Instead of waiting for Apple to release
nice abstractions like UIStackView, in code you can create your own layout
abstractions the way you'd like. There seems to be close to no content based
around this unfortunately.

------
MrAlmostWrong
Does this include recently released 2.2 stuff?

~~~
chriseidhof
Absolutely!

------
jug
Now I only want the Swift Programming Guide itself in paper form.

------
Razengan
Is this available on the iBookStore?

~~~
chriseidhof
Not yet, but it will be!

